# wraps



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm going to be putting wraps on my arrows this year and Im going to be putting 2inch vanes on them to and I was woundering what size of wrap should I put on there. I want the wrap to come down the arrow a liitle past the vanes maby like 2 1/2 to 3 inchs pass the van.So what size should I get ? Those that have them on there arrows please post up pic.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

I have used www.onestringer.com for all my wraps. They do awesome work and usually ship pretty fast. Email them what you want(include arrow size) and they will make you whatever you want. They will even let you custom design them anyway you want. Below is a link that will give you an idea of what they are capable of.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=449259


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

www.onestringer.com They are the one I will be ordering from. I just dont know what lenth I want to go. thanks.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey... just noticed your signiture.... :lol: God bless you man. Hey, I can get you some Easton wraps for your Gold Tips if you want. :lol: I think with the blazers, most of the folks are using a shorter 4 inch wrap. I don't know if that applies to the site you were going to order from but seems like with four inch vanes, most guys go with a 7 inch wrap and then the shorter 4 inch wrap with blazers, twisters, speed hunters... or whatever other short vane you want to throw on. Hope that helps.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im glad you like my new sig.Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Just get the big ones and cut them down to whatever size looks the best... Use scissors.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Just get the big ones and cut them down to whatever size looks the best... Use scissors.


+ 1 on this.

I used to use wraps all the time but I got tired of having to mess them up when a vane came off or was damaged. I think gold tip has it going on with there new wrap arrows very cool and the upgrade only cost what a dozen wraps will cost.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Wraps add weight so depending on your FOC you might want more wrap or less. Gold tip has a arrow calculator on their site, you can play around with it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank I will have to check it out


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

So what is the purpose of a wrap and why would one put them on their arrows? I have seen them before, but I have never understood why people put them on.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> So what is the purpose of a wrap and why would one put them on their arrows? I have seen them before, but I have never understood why people put them on.  Thanks in advance.


Im putting them on my arrows so I can find them easyer after my miss :lol:.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> So what is the purpose of a wrap and why would one put them on their arrows? I have seen them before, but I have never understood why people put them on.  Thanks in advance.


I really like them for the way they look. They also allow you to see you arrow in flight and in the brush easier. Something about the vanes contrasting against the white that really catches the eye.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm fairly new to archery hunting so forgive me if this sounds a little, shall we say, stupid.

I buy my arrows ready to shoot from a pro shop( Sportsmen's Warehouse , Riverdale).
I am thinking about getting an Arizona e-z fletch (What do you recommend?) and fletch my own arrows. Haven't decided on what kind of fletching to use. Any advice? I noticed on Cabela's some NAP QuickFletch® Speed Hunter Vanes that look interesting and come highly recommended. They look like they are a wrap and fletch. Any opinions on these?
How durable are the wrap and vane?
How easy/hard are the wraps to take off and replace? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You know, as far as wraps go I really like the chicken veggie wrap and the tuna salad wrap. Plus, if you get hungry while hunting you can always eat your arrow... :mrgreen:

Wrap shmap. Paint em! Any color you want, any size you want, very little added weight, and it never wears off. :idea:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You know, as far as wraps go I really like the chicken veggie wrap and the tuna salad wrap. Plus, if you get hungry while hunting you can always eat your arrow... :mrgreen:
> 
> Wrap shmap. Paint em! Any color you want, any size you want, very little added weight, and it never wears off. :idea:


Ohhhh boy here we go again... :roll: We are talking about a bow and a arrow not flipper and a twig. :?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Not only does the wrap give your arrows chick appeal but they do serve a pretty good purpose. I was losing veins way too often with my veins on a bare arrow. I would lose them on impact with the target and some were coming off in flight. When I went to wraps, I have lost NONE...........Chicks dig em' and so do I!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":bsdgerqc]You know, as far as wraps go I really like the chicken veggie wrap and the tuna salad wrap. Plus, if you get hungry while hunting you can always eat your arrow... :mrgreen:
> 
> Wrap shmap. Paint em! Any color you want, any size you want, very little added weight, and it never wears off. :idea:


Ohhhh boy here we go again... :roll: We are talking about a bow and a arrow not flipper and a twig. :?[/quote:bsdgerqc]

Don't you have a bathtub to grout or some carpet to install?


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i've seen some arrows with the wraps in back (with the fletchings) and in front, just to even out the arrow. but thats alot of weight


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="north slope":wlv725ol][quote="TEX-O-BOB":wlv725ol]You know, as far as wraps go I really like the chicken veggie wrap and the tuna salad wrap. Plus, if you get hungry while hunting you can always eat your arrow... :mrgreen:
> 
> Wrap shmap. Paint em! Any color you want, any size you want, very little added weight, and it never wears off. :idea:


Ohhhh boy here we go again... :roll: We are talking about a bow and a arrow not flipper and a twig. :?[/quote:wlv725ol]

Don't you have a bathtub to grout or some carpet to install?[/quote:wlv725ol]

Tex Im not talking about food now. Tex dont for get he hits him self in the face with his tools when his going ion to his trailer :lol: :mrgreen: . Tex Thanks for the info I didnt think about painting them. O yea dont worry im not changing.Tex what kind of paint would I use and how well would the Glue stick to teh paint ? O yea the sweet hart says HI.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

if u haven't seen these, i suggest u do. they are a bit on the pricey side, but even have glow in the dark, and u can custom your own! 
http://www.arrowskins.com/shop_arrowskins2.htm


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks I just cheacked them out. I like the glow in the dark ones.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Tex Im not talking about food now. Tex dont for get he hits him self in the face with his tools when his going ion to his trailer :lol: :mrgreen: . Tex Thanks for the info I didnt think about painting them. O yea dont worry im not changing.Tex what kind of paint would I use and how well would the Glue stick to teh paint ? O yea the sweet hart says HI.


Actually, don't use paint unless you're going to use feathers. The glue issue is a complex thing and I wouldn't want you to have your vanes peel off your arrows cuz you used the wrong glue. Stick with the wraps and glue if your going to use an inferior product such as plastic to fletch your arrows. I won't go into why feathers are better than vanes with anyone on this forum because it would be like explaining rocket science to a pair of pliers. :?

Tell my girlfriend hi back and that I love her.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea I know feather are better. the proublom with me they would get messed all up. She said she love you to. Maybe I can get her to come on friday for you. if that ok with your wife :lol:. Thanks Tex I will just use the wrap and that.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Feathers are great if you are a fair weathered, sunny day, happy, flower sniffing, Pansie. I hunt in the real world of RAIN, SNOW, ICE, MUD, nasty weather. Feathers (although pretty) are no going to withstand the real hunting world! Can you say sloooooow.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

sloooooow....how was that?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> Can you say sloooooow.


yea i can say slooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. That what my bow is.slooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :lol:


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

feathers make it go more stright. i use blazers tho


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Yea I know feather are better. the proublom with me they would get messed all up. She said she love you to. Maybe I can get her to come on friday for you. if that ok with your wife :lol:. Thanks Tex I will just use the wrap and that.


If you cant get her to come on Friday, bring her by on Saturday and I'll see if I can.  :twisted:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> If you cant get her to come on Friday, bring her by on Saturday and I'll see if I can.  :twisted:


 :rotfl:


----------

